
Y Combinator: Winter 2014 Funding - dotmanish
http://ycombinator.com/apply.html?
======
tomharari
I read this excellent answer on Quora by Harjeet Tagar on whether or not YC
would fund a startup that competes with one of its portfolio companies:
[https://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/Is-it-worth-applying-
to-Y...](https://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/Is-it-worth-applying-to-YC-if-YC-
has-already-funded-a-startup-that-has-a-similar-vision-i-e-a-competitor)

Curious if people here would still apply if they knew a competitor was
accepted in a previous batch.

------
kowdermeister
When and why did the funding of companies decreased significantly? Last year
it was sill 80k. I assume this $10k is enough to survive for 3 months and
after that if the outcome is positive, a next serious round will be
introduced.

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/08/y-combinator-opens-new-
clas...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/08/y-combinator-opens-new-class-as-
average-funding-amount-raised-grows-to-3-18m-around-1-5b-total/)

~~~
emillon
That was between S12 and W13:

[http://ycombinator.com/w13smaller.html](http://ycombinator.com/w13smaller.html)

I can't find the source for the cut in extra VC funding but it was around the
same time.

------
akg_67
What was the age of oldest person you accepted as founder? What is the
preferred age group?

Do you accept husband-wife as founding team? Have you accepted any such teams
in the past?

What if the founders don't need money? They only want to be part of the
program for experience, expertise, and networking?

~~~
beambot
There were at least three husband-wife teams in our W13 batch, including ours
(Lollipuff). There are also at least three couples (pre-marriage during YC,
one just recently married). Multiple groups with families (spouses / children)
too.

